# applescript action de dossier



## pv_bain (21 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, 

j'ai toujours un peu de mal a comprendre applescript, et les actions de dossiers, mais je comprend largement la puissance de cet outil, or voila, je travaille dans une boite ou nous avons tres souvent des dossiers a telecharger, qui le sont automatiquement, mais le probleme c'est qu'ils sont extremement mal foutus, 

nous avons dans un dossier NOUVEAUX les dossiers qui arrivent automatiquement, 

dans ce dossier NOUVEAUX, sont donc telechargés des .mov et des .jpg, le tout ayant le meme nom (sous dossier, .mov, .jpg)

ce que je voudrais, c'est un simple script configurable en "action de dossier" qui surveille le dossier NOUVEAUX et qui me place les .mov dans un dossier NOUVEAUX MOV (a la racine avec NOUVEAU par exemple), puis supprime les jpeg et le sous dossier, (au final il n'y a plus rien dans NOUVEAUX, juste des .mov dans le dossier NOUVEAUX MOV)

ca me parait trés simple a faire, mais je ne suis definitivement pas un bon codeur.

merci d'avance de vos réponses.

pv


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Décembre 2010)

pv_bain a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai toujours un peu de mal a comprendre applescript, et les actions de dossiers, mais je comprend largement la puissance de cet outil, or voila, je travaille dans une boite ou nous avons tres souvent des dossiers a telecharger, qui le sont automatiquement, mais le probleme c'est qu'ils sont extremement mal foutus,
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

J'ai fait un test de code AppleScript sur ce que tu recherche.

Il faut que les dossiers à traiter aient toujours le même noms (pour éviter d'éliminer des dossiers placés par erreur).

Ce qu'il faudrais savoir:

Doit-il traiter aussi les sous-dossiers de ce dossier?

Prendre en compte des fichiers dans ce dossier de réception qui utilisent le même nom et qui peuvent êtres différents (si utilisé par plusieurs dossiers pour éviter les doublons (ils sont alors numérotés dans le nom))?

Utiliser un dossier daté comme dossier de réception (alors évite les doublons)?

Savoir si les fichiers sont pris sur le volume de démarrage, où sur un autre volume externe?

Ce que fait le code que j'ai créé (sur le volume de démarrage):

Regarde si le dossier de réception des .mov existe, sinon le créer.

Recherche tous les fichiers utilisant l'extension .mov à la racine du dossier.

Déplace les fichiers avec l'extension .mov dans le dossier de réception.

Élimine le dossier émetteur.
@+


----------

